# Jez Learns - Which army do you hate most?



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

In an effort to put myself "in the zone" with the mentalities of Fantasy players i've decided to start a series of threads to learn the mind set of soon to be fellow :yahoo: fantasy players.

Which army do you hate most? Be it games rules, miniatures, fluff, player stereotypes. 

All round, which army do you avoid - and why?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I love Warriors of Chaos. I hate Dragon Ogre Models. I love Dragon Ogres. =(

I have no real pet hates for the armies, I take them as I come and go.

Ogres aren't the pain for me as they once were, due to the increased armour save of my warriors, more Monstrous Creatures, and more attacks per warrior, although the ranks change has buggered up my army, not to mention points hike.

The worst though is Thorek Gunline - outclasses everything, and can strike extra powerful runes on a 3+, not to mention T4, Great Weapon, 4+ AS Missile units, which can chop through the only thing I've managed to do well against the Gunline - and that's the Marauder Horde.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Really for me it depends on which army I choose. Gun line armies are really boring on either side of the battlefield, Undead cause the most problems with my Empire and Dogs of war armies but High Elves totally rape my Ogres on a consistent basis.
The only army I have that I am happy to take all comers is my Chaos Dwarves but even then Dwarf on pointy Dwarf action is a blood bath either way.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

My all time most hated army is a Bretonian all heavy cavalry army its just too boring and hard if used right.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

I hate High Elves!! _I hate them!_ Poncy dress wearing fairies!!!!!! Damn them! I hates them _my precious!_


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

I loathe the super defensive dwarf gunline. I have NEVER beat my friends list. He has a couple units that start with plus 12million to combat res. Another army I hate is VC also played by the same friend. Whatever my armies kill he brings back next turn though I have become a better player since so maybe I can do well against him. Also I dont hate yet but will probably hate high elves when it comes to my wood elves facing them. Always strike first versus my toughness 3 and no armor. Oh and one last hated army is the clan skryre skaven army. I one time got across the table with a few models (two warriors and my lord on a Juggernaut). I hate a lot of armies I guess but I havent played most of those in quite some time so maybe I will do better plus I have Daemons now.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Definetly hate for the High Elves. I'm not down on the global ASF, I get that it has a place in the army, is balanced out by cost and what not. I don't think it completely negates the skill involved in the movement phase. However that same skill completely negates one of the main unique traits that my army depends on, so I'm still bitter about it. And drain magic can burn in hell.

I can't really think of any player stereotypes, although I know a few O&G players who show up with black eyes and say they fell down the stairs.


----------



## degra (Dec 12, 2008)

*eldar i hate eldar*

By the gods of the warp I HATE eldar so high and might “o we know everything only we can save the galaxy but no we do everything we can to act all smug bla bla bla) I hate them


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

The loves

Tomb Kings period
Empire period
Warriors of chaos mainly khorne period
dark elf fluff
dwarf models
wood elf mdels
The passionate hates:angry:

shooty dark elf armies 4 bolt thrower FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
the fact high elves can have loads of special and barely any core
fast cavelry armies
out riders machine guns on horses its more dirty than a tramp
Players that are beyond pedantic with measuring


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't really hate armies as such, even the top tier 3 are enjoyable to play against. It is the clown that insists on fractions of an inch when measuring (only when it suits them), or goes out of their way to bugger around with rules and units when they think you aren't watching.

Gunlines and dual Greater Daemons can be tedious, especially the 2 GDs in a low points match against O&G when both can fly. Terror isn't funny when it flies around tap dancing on your best laid plans!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I really hate warriors of chaos. All the Chaos players I know whine how underpowered their marauders are despite the fact that point for point they are better than most of my Empire state troops.
I hate that warriors of chaos are so much better than greatswords for near enough the same points.
Most of all I cannot stand the slow relentless march across the board shrugging of any fire power before smearing anything they face and the fact that the closest a Chaos general comes to a tactical desicion is where to put the token screening units and which unit it should destroy first.
And before all you chaos generals start complaining I used to play Chaos and found it just as irritating then.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

squeek said:


> It is the clown that insists on fractions of an inch when measuring (only when it suits them), or goes out of their way to bugger around with rules and units when they think you aren't watching.


I feel that...although that can ruin any game lol. As far as hated armies go, the Vampire Counts have potential to easily inspire hatred. I don't mind them because I load up on magic defense and scroll caddies when I fight them, but I've talked to people who absolutely _hate_ them.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I dislike the dwarf gunline army. After several games of trying to get my Tomb Kings into cc and failing utterly, I hate them.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

The Wraithlord said:


> I dislike the dwarf gunline army. After several games of trying to get my Tomb Kings into cc and failing utterly, I hate them.


How many liche priests were you using to raise the ones that got killed? 

Thankfully I've never faced a dwarf gunline but plenty of elf and empire ones with my warriros of chaos. The hate is a strong one.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

At the moment I find dwarf gunline armys, a headache


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

empire shooty armies, boring to play against, and i hate the look of the models, puffy shirts and trousers, looks like they got thier outfits from Pajamas R' Us.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Wood Elves

Wood Elves

Wood Elves

The most boring army in WHFB will always be Wood Elves, no matter everything. Even if you design an army that you know will be boring to play against, playing against Wood Elves _will_ be more booringuke:

I was in a discussion at a convention about this with a bunch of other Fantasy players, and actually it was the Wood Elf player himself that said the paragraph above. Noone disagreed either:laugh:


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

No hates for me, 'cause gunlines are easy "point denial" just hide your little men behind tree's, rocks, etc... and watch your opponent get fustrated with the lore of heavens.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> The loves
> 
> Tomb Kings period
> Empire period
> ...


Got to agree with most of the hates, and I also love Tomb Kings, Khornate Chaos and DE. Also, Ogre Kingdoms. Though I was thinking of trying a Chaos list essentially built on the back of a metric fuckton of Hounds. Should be interesting, anyway...

Oh, and I love Dwarfs, on general principle more than anything. Hatehatehate Dwarf gunlines, though. Mainly when supported by an Anvil. Also on the Very Cool list are VCs and Bretonnians. Lizardmen are rather boring, and certain elements of the Daemon list appear to consist of little more than cheese on a stick, though I've never actually played it.

Last, but not in any way least: I Hate, capital H, more than anything else, special characters. Every single one of 'em. Apart from maybe Khalida, but that's because she's interesting, has nifty special rules, and isn't head and shoulders above a more conventional character choice. The last bit's the main thing - no other named character that I can think of off the top of my head (and am at least loosely familiar with the rules for) can make this claim. She's balanced against a regular Tomb King - she's just a little different. If more special characters were designed along those lines, I wouldn't have a problem with them. But alas, this is not the case. C'est la vie.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm going to have to say Tomb Kings. Probably only because my friend that used to play always cheesed up his list past the point of no return.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Wood Elves
> 
> Wood Elves
> 
> ...


:cray: For army list I must sadly utterly aggre... for fluff they are my absolute favorite!!! 

No true hates other than that apart from a true annoyance at the pointy helms of the High Elves... dammit I haven't got the time to remove/convert every single one!!! :ireful2:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I hate vampire counts. Most armies tend to be suffer in either magic or combat or decent in both. Vampire counts are awesome in both aspects.


----------



## Count Arioch (Feb 17, 2008)

Ogre Kingdoms. Once it fully sank in how awful the army I spent almost a grand on is, I lost my will to even play WHFB. (I asked the local experts about how they were, and they said they were "pretty balanced". Shouldn't have assumed that the experts knew a lot about an army that just came out a week ago and no one was really familiar yet.)

Sorry, I know I complain a lot. And technically, it was no fault but my own, I shouldn't have based my decision on coolness of the models, interesting flavor text, and the words of someone who wasn't quite familiar with the rules.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Whilst the armybook isn't competitive, it is possible to make a reasonably competitive army by taking an MSU (multiple small units) approach with bulls and ironguts. Bear in mind that the army is new so it is not surprising that it lacks a little synergy and so on. The next iteration of Ogres should be much more balanced; on the plus side the fluff so far is fantastic!

Though it might not make you feel much better I play O&G, the second least competitive army, I still have a lot of fun with them even though losing is more likely against a lot of armies than winning.


----------



## Count Arioch (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmm, I'll keep that in mind. I was putting everything into 3 or 4 big units, and getting the crap flanked out of me. Having more units might help.

And I do have an unpainted set of Ironguts that I won on Ebay but never put together, that would add up to about 30 or so of them. (I always preferred Ironguts to Bulls myself.)

Also have a couple of Tyrant/Bruiser figs, along with a Butcher/slaughtermaster.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Lots of Butchers seems to be the way to go. And don't forget to give the Tyrant something hitty!


----------



## Count Arioch (Feb 17, 2008)

I forget the name, but is the weapon that lets you AOE hit stuff worth the points? It looks good, but I'm not an expert.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of the ogre weapons give strenght increases and as a rule are geared towards challenges (which only works against chaos as most just avoid your leader) I prefer to give my leader sword of battle as more attacks makes more sense to me to remove the SCR.
The most common and competative OK builds use 3 butchers and a Bruiser with 1 unit of 3 bulls and multiple units of 3 Ironguts and a few gorgers with a unit of yhetti's for speed. I prefer the Ogre gun line approach but its a bit more risky but seeing a unit of infantry just dissappear to multiple leadbelchers is my favourite.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

High Elves they just bore me because most players I know play the same list and it involves star dragon mages, repeater bolt throwers, lion chariots, and dragon knights or whatever they are.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Count Arioch said:


> I forget the name, but is the weapon that lets you AOE hit stuff worth the points? It looks good, but I'm not an expert.


No. The weapon of choice for Tyrants is generally called "Standardizer" which is ½ correct as name, the first part should be swapped tho
Its actually amongst the best magical weapons in the game, talking points vs effect. Add the Tyrants base killing power(huge) and you have a monster for real!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Like all of them (all special in their own way)
Hate the models of dragon orges and Chaos orges, and the High Elves rule of striking first.


----------



## Ragnar4 (Jan 3, 2009)

Skaven armies. I hate the Skaven Army of Doom *jezzails, ratling guns, and 4 magic users* 

I won't even play the guy normally. I almost bowed out of a tournament against a skaven army of doom until I realized the guy had NO clue what he was doing. They aren't that hard to play well either.

I'm not much of a fan of ogres either.


----------

